# PERU: RANKING 2008 DE EDIFICIOS PROVINCIANOS



## pedro1011

*OTROS EDIFICIOS IMPORTANTES* (Mínimo 7 Pisos)

*AREQUIPA*








Magnus B. Con sus 9 pisos, es el más pequeño del complejo de tres edificios Magnus. 
_Foto: Chocaviento_










Edificio Estilos. Aunque tiene 10 pisos, sólo se le considerará 9, porque el último no es de material noble.
_Foto: Fayo_










Edificio Sudamericano










_Foto: Jeremy_










Edificio Los Geranios (o Los Girasoles?)
_Foto: Jeremy_










_Foto: Jeremy_










_Foto: Jeremy_










_Foto: Jeremy_










_Foto: Jeremy_


*D'AURUM (AREQUIPA)*








Sólo tendrá 8 pisos, y no los 10 de la foto. Próximo a ser construido.










_Foto: Fayo_










Hotel Cabildo
_Foto: Fayo_










_Foto: Chocaviento_










Residencial Los Embajadores. Según nos informa Jeremy, consta de 96 departamentos, y se ubica en la av. Lima, en Vallecito (cerca del nuevo bypass de la av. Parra). Si bien los departamentos ya están en venta, aún no comienza la construcción.




















En Cayma
_Foto: Jeremy_










Hospital Seguín










Nuevo hotel en la avenida del Ejército
_Foto: Jeremy_










_Foto: Chocaviento_





*TRUJILLO*








Las Terrazas de Larco. 9 pisos.
_Foto: Cenriq_










Hotel Continental (y edificio vecino)










Ex-hotel Opgar










Residencial Santo Toribio (en construcción) 










Residencial El Parque. Condominio formado por ocho edificios de nueve pisos, con un parque en su interior. Según información proporcionada por Libidito, está siendo construido, en dos etapas, por F&F Corporación Inmobiliaria, en el ex-terreno de la tercera etapa de las Torres San Fernando, en la avenida América. La segunda etapa se ejecutará en el 2011.










Los Robles del Golf. En proyecto. 8 pisos.










Alameda de Fátima. Aunque por delante sólo se ve 6 pisos, en realidad tiene 8.
_Foto: Skyperu34_










Centro Empresarial. En proyecto. Edificio de ocho pisos, en la avenida Larco.










En la avenida España
_Foto: Carlos U_










Ministerio Público. Construido en el año 2005.
_Foto: Libidito_










ICPNA
_Foto: Skyperu34_










Residencial San Luis de Primavera (falta terminar el bloque de la izquierda) 
_Foto: Skyperú34_










Centro Médico UPAO (en construcción).
_Fotos: Gustav_










Hostal Vogy 





*PIURA*




























_Foto: Skypiura_










Edificio en la esquina de la Plaza de Armas
_Foto: Skypiura_




















_Foto: Skypiura_





*HUANCAYO*








Biblioteca de la UNCP










Edificio de la Universidad Peruana del Centro (UPECEN) en la avenida Moquegua. 
Tiene nueve pisos.
_Foto: Rasogu_










Edificio de la FAP










Gobierno Regional
_Foto: Pedro1011_










Hotel Presidente










Residencial Jardines de Breña.
_Foto: Rasogu_










7 pisos. Hostal Las Viñas.
_Foto: Cesar2727_










7 pisos. Edificio en la plaza principal.
_Foto: Cesar2727_










7 pisos. Futura ampliación de la clínica Cayetano Heredia, en el distrito de El Tambo.





*CHICLAYO*








_Foto: Fayo_










Garza Hotel
_Foto: Fayo_










Gran Hotel Chiclayo
_Foto: Fayo_










Edificio de la FAP










Edificio Andrómeda. En proyecto.










Universidad Católica Santo Toribio de Mogrovejo.
_Foto: Elmiocid_










Hospital de Essalud


















































En la avenida Nicolás de Piérola.
_Foto: Libidito_










Un hotel con arquitectura muy poco agraciada










_Foto: Cibert_










_Foto: Cibert_





*TACNA*























*ILO*








_Foto: Toño_





*JULIACA*








Edificio Direpsur, de 9 pisos.
_Foto: YoniEBS_





*CUSCO*








8 pisos
_Foto: Aquicusco_










7 pisos
_Foto: Aquicusco_










Clínica San Pablo. 7 pisos. En la avenida Los Incas.
_Fotos: Kuntur_










7 pisos. En construcción en Lloque Yupanqui.
_Foto: Aquicusco_










7 pisos. En construcción en la avenida Huayruropata.
_Foto: Aquicusco_










7 pisos. En la urbanización Magisterial.
_Foto: Aquicusco_










7 pisos. En la urbanización Santa Beatriz.
_Foto: Aquicusco_










8 pisos. En la avenida Túpac Amaru.
_Foto: Aquicusco_










7 pisos. Cerca al mercado modelo de Wanchaq.
_Foto: Aquicusco_





*HUARAZ*








Hotel La Joya. 8 pisos.





*TARAPOTO*








Edificio Vidaurre. 7 pisos. Tiene más de diez años sin terminar.
_Foto: Fayo_




En Puno hay un edificio de 8 pisos. Si alguien tiene foto de él, please postéela.


*EN LA TERCERA PAGINA SE PUEDE VER ALGUNAS PANORAMICAS DE EDIFICIOS*


----------



## valmonth

*PEDRO1011... QUE TRABAJAZO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Gracias por el tiempo de hacer este tema, esta chevere 

Salud :cheers:


----------



## Chocaviento

Pedrito muy bien, gracias por el Tema y gracias por las actualizaciones, yo tengo tambien fotos panoramicas desde los edificios que si deseas puedes usar  excelente trabajo


----------



## brian_cusco13

oigan faltarian muxismos edificios de provincias, x ejemplo en cusco tenemos mas de 3 edificios mayores a 7 pisos !!!!!! espero q lo pongan xq en si cusco no c puede construir edificios pero existen!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chocaviento

brian_cusco13 said:


> oigan faltarian muxismos edificios de provincias, x ejemplo en cusco tenemos mas de 3 edificios mayores a 7 pisos !!!!!! espero q lo pongan xq en si cusco no c puede construir edificios pero existen!!!!!!!!!!!!


Espero que nos colabores y pongas fotos de esos edificios, y Pedrito de Arequipa faltan muchos edificios, estate atento al ranking de Arequipa en mi tema, que alli podrás ver la lista completa de edificios de 7 a 9 pisos


----------



## tacall

Exacto por cierto muy chvrs las panoramicas de las ciudades pero falta las panoramicas de noche de la amiga luz


----------



## Carlos_"U"

Que tal trabajazo que has hecho Pedro, el thread está excelente, me sorprendió ese edificio en La Oroya, buena idea lo de las panorámicas


----------



## Libidito

Excelentes¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## brian_cusco13

Chocaviento said:


> Espero que nos colabores y pongas fotos de esos edificios, y Pedrito de Arequipa faltan muchos edificios, estate atento al ranking de Arequipa en mi tema, que alli podrás ver la lista completa de edificios de 7 a 9 pisos


claro, un dia m dare la escapadita !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brian_cusco13

EDIFICIOS CUSQUEÑOS MAYORES A 7 PISOS


----------



## pedro1011

Gracias por estas fotos, Brian! Más tarde las pongo. Ahora me voy a almorzar.


----------



## fayo

****TARAPOTO****

EDIFICIO DE 7 PISOS, pero tiene una altura superior a los edificios de 7 pisos de la costa.........edificio vidaurre........mas de 10 años que no se termina, pues el dueño se murio y tuvo problemas economicos la familia...........


----------



## PieroMG

Me gustaron las panorámicas de Ica y Arequipa en la quinta y sexta foto.

Buen thread, Pedro.


----------



## Libidito

Ese edificio del Cusco de pura luna azul esta bravazo¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## gonzalo12345

uno mas

Edificio de la caja municipal de Sullana, Sullana-Piura


----------



## *ClauDia*

mmmmm... los edificios de Cusco bastante feos.


----------



## romanito

Muy bueno este hilo de ranking de edificios del interior del Peru ! 
Gran trabajo Pedro...felicitaciones


----------



## Jassan03

pedro1011 said:


> *CHICLAYO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edificio Andrómeda. En proyecto.


Que buen thread amigo Pedro y que trabajazo que haz tenido..!!! a una cosa parece que _*este edificio en Chiclayo ya fue ya*_...por que me parecio que eso lei en otro thread...seria bueno que lo confirmara nuestro amigo cibert o valmonth que ellos saben de eso ??

el edificio de Sullano se ve bacan, de cuantos pisos tiene ???


----------



## Chanchamayo

QUE XEVRE ÑLAS PROVINCIAS CADA VEZ MAS GRANDES.


----------



## pedro1011

Gracias por los comentarios, amigos. 

Ah, una cosita: el edificio de la Caja Municipal de Sullana no es tan alto como parece en esa foto. Sólo tiene 5 pisos, razón por la cual no va en el ranking ni en la lista posterior.


----------



## drinks_21

Que cheberes las panoramicas de Trujillo. Excelente thread


----------



## pedro1011

*PANORAMICAS DE EDIFICIOS*

*AREQUIPA*






































Cayma
_Foto: José Pérez_




















Cayma
_Foto: Jeremy_










_Foto: Herbert_










_Foto: Jeremy_















*TRUJILLO*








_Foto: Luis Colán_










_Foto: Luis Colán_










_Foto: Skyperu34_










_Foto: Skyperu34_










_Foto: Skyperu34_










_Foto: Skyperu34_










_Foto: Skyperu34_










_Foto: Libidito_










_Foto: Skyperu34_










_Foto: Skyperu34_










_Foto: Skyperu34_










_Foto: Skyperu34_










_Foto: Skyperu34_










_Foto: Skyperu34_










_Foto: Catequil_










_Foto: Skyperu34_










_Foto: Skyperu34_





*HUANCAYO*


















_Foto: Mavo_






























_Foto: Sound_





*PIURA*








_Foto: Skypiura_










_Foto: Skypiura_





*ICA*








_Foto: Alvaro Bendezú_





*TACNA*








_Foto: YoniEBS_


----------



## brian_cusco13

traere mas de mi ciudad, y panoramicas jejje!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peruanito

en huancayo hay un edificio en construccion tiene 12 pisos , aparte hay como 5 o 6 edificios q pasan las los 7 pisos, no cuento con una camara por eso no puedo colocarlas pero ni bien encuentrre fotos de estas construcciones se las mando.


----------



## rafo18

Seria una grata sorpresa para el foro ver esa torre de 12 pisos.

Viendo el thread de Juliaca este edificio llamo mi atencion, creo que facil llega a los 10 pisos.


----------



## brian_cusco13

wau si pero xa mi creo es de 9 pisos o de 8!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YoniEBS

En juliaca ay bastantes edificos altitos de 6 a mas pisos lo malo es que sus fachadas con ladrillo expuesto las hacen verse muy mal asi que cuando vi este edificio no lo pense 2 veces me detuve y fotografie, a ver que opinan.


----------



## skyperu34

Feo pero interesante ver mas edificios en lugares que no esperaba....


----------



## Libidito

Interesante.....


----------



## gonzalo12345

ese edicio no esta mal, pero le malogran la vista la calle toda sucia, y las construcciones de al lado :bash:


----------



## nEw-bRo0d

^^^^


----------



## pedro1011

Gracias por sus aportes, Rafo y YoniEbs. Se trata del mismo edificio, según veo. Ahora lo pondré en la primera página.


----------



## brian_cusco13

Juliaca aunque sea desorganizada se nota muy bien como crece!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trickmetwice17

interesante pero la mera mera estan algo feitos =S


----------



## Chocaviento

brian_cusco13 said:


> Juliaca aunque sea desorganizada se nota muy bien como crece!!!!!!!!!!!!


Asi es esta tambien en crecimiento


----------



## Chocaviento

Que bien que nuestro pais siga en crecimiento, ojala que Puno se ordene un poco más y tenga edificios cada vez más altos, tiene las condiciones para tenerlos


----------



## Chocaviento

Seria bueno que en las zonas donde no hay sismos se desarrollen edificios cada vez más altos pero aun asi me preocupa mucho el modo como se construyen los edificios en el pais, creo que se tiene que tener un buen sistema antisismico.  seria interesante hacer un tema y hablar sobre estas tecnicas


----------



## pedro1011

Sí, pues, amigos. Recuerden que los off-topic no son bienvenidos. :nono:


----------



## Chocaviento

pedro1011 said:


> Sí, pues, amigos. Recuerden que los off-topic no son bienvenidos. :nono:


Pedrito estoy preparando todo un resumen de los edificios de 7 a 9 pisos, estarán listos para la proxima semana en el ranking de los edificios de Arequipa  si quieres te presto las fotos  la recopilacion que hay aqui creo que deberias ordenarla y agregar las ultimas fotos que han sido puestas. 

Un consejito


----------



## Manolitopc

YoniEBS said:


> En juliaca ay bastantes edificos altitos de 6 a mas pisos lo malo es que sus fachadas con ladrillo expuesto las hacen verse muy mal asi que cuando vi este edificio no lo pense 2 veces me detuve y fotografie, a ver que opinan.


Interesante este edificio,* Juliaca*, para los que no conocen es una Ciudad que crece a pasos agigantados, ya le gano a Puno en poblacion y en superficie urbanizada, es una ciudad muy prospera, Lo malo que tiene muchas similitudes con el Alto La Paz : algo desordenada, con algo de contrabando en sus Centros comerciales (mercadillos) y sus MotoTaxis y Taxicholos en sus calles, pero prospera, hay bastante movimiento de dinero!.

Bien por el desarrollo de las ciudades del Interior!


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Chocaviento said:


> Seria bueno que en las zonas donde no hay sismos se desarrollen edificios cada vez más altos pero aun asi me preocupa mucho el modo como se construyen los edificios en el pais, creo que se tiene que tener un buen sistema *antisismico*.  seria interesante hacer un tema y hablar sobre estas tecnicas


Solo pa informar un poco no hay tal sistema ni nunca lo habra, así como tampoco edificios antisismicos; el termino correcto es *sismorresistente....*


----------



## El Bajopontino

Interesante ranking, sin duda, Trujillo marca la hora.


----------



## Chocaviento

La noticia del banco Azteca es muy buena que bien por Chimbote


----------



## kaMetZa

Qué tal chambaza Pedro!!! Está bastante completo el thread!! Gracias por organizarlo!


----------



## YoniEBS

Aca una colababoracion de un ardilla del viaje. (Porciacaso esta ciudad es Tacna)


----------



## pedro1011

Interesante panorámica, Yoni. Ahora la pongo en la sección respectiva.  
¿Tú tomaste la foto?


----------



## YoniEBS

yo mismo.


----------



## Chocaviento

Que bien que hayan más panoramicas de las demás ciudades del sur


----------



## brian_cusco13

wau que bien ! buenisimo el thread!
pero haber si desde mi clase del ICPNA les tomo la panoramica del edificio repustoes de lima de 8 pisos!!!!!!!!


----------



## skyperu34

Edificio queee...??!!

Esa panorámica de Tacna está chevere, buena toma.


----------



## rafo18

Va en aumento nuestro ranking :banana:.










Lo hallo interesante pero los colores de los vidrios muy llamativos, ademas el contexto no es de los mejores, gracias Yonibes por el aporte.


----------



## Seth

Tiene un aire al edificio del Scotiabank de Lima :lol:


----------



## Libidito

Buenas las panoramicas de SKY......y la de tacna esta muy bien¡¡¡¡


----------



## brian_cusco13

CLINICA PARDO --> WANCHAQ , CUSCO CITY
7 PISOS


----------



## brian_cusco13




----------



## Chocaviento

Las ultimas fotos de la linda ciudad de Cusco estan bien, Cusco no es plana como muchos piensan


----------



## gonzalo12345

^^ hey Brian, tambien puedes mostrar los nuevos depas de la urb. magisterio, cuando fui a Cuzco me hospede cerca y vi varios edificios que deberian estar ene el ranking


----------



## pedro1011

Brian: este edificio sólo tiene 6 pisos. El cuartito de arriba no cuenta.
Para que una área techada cuente como piso completo, estoy considerando que debe tener por lo menos la tercera parte del área del piso que le antecede. Es algo arbitrario, lo sé, pero creo que sirve como regla. No me parece bien considerar como piso un simple cuartito de servicio o algo así.

Una pregunta, Brian: tú antes eras "Aquicusco"? Deseo saberlo para poner el crédito en un par de fotos de tu ciudad que estoy incluyendo en el catálogo.


----------



## brian_cusco13

pedro1011 said:


> Brian: este edificio sólo tiene 6 pisos. El cuartito de arriba no cuenta.
> Para que una área techada cuente como piso completo, estoy considerando que debe tener por lo menos la tercera parte del área del piso que le antecede. Es algo arbitrario, lo sé, pero creo que sirve como regla. No me parece bien considerar como piso un simple cuartito de servicio o algo así.
> 
> Una pregunta, Brian: tú antes eras "Aquicusco"? Deseo saberlo para poner el crédito en un par de fotos de tu ciudad que estoy incluyendo en el catálogo.


NOOOO el es otra persona que nos apoya en el foro; je el a veces entra y nos ayuda en el foro!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tacall

cuzco por las fotos d brian diria q no es plana pero tampoc es alta y es bueno para la ciudad ya que mantienen sus margenes y no distorciona algun ambiente de algun atractivo turistico, (aunuqe en algunos lugares de x alli se podrian construir edificios d 10 pisos sin dañar la cultura?? o no)


----------



## Tyrone

^^ Esperemos que los edificios modernos en Cuzco siempre queden bastante lejos del centro histórico. Por cierto esa clínica San Pablo tiene una edificio de primera...


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin

No te preocupes todos los edificios estan bastante lejos del C.H.

Av. Los Incas, distrito de Wanchaq.


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Chocaviento said:


> Asi es, ojala que se inscriban mas tacneños tambien seria muy interesante


pero yo tengo corazon de tacneño tambien....  los 2 leones del sur!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chocaviento

Y con Cusco son tres leones del sur!  este ultimo edificio me gusta, que bien que Cusco se siga desarrollando! :banana::banana:


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin

Chocaviento said:


> Y con Cusco son tres leones del sur!  este ultimo edificio me gusta, que bien que Cusco se siga desarrollando! :banana::banana:


Cuando el sur del pais tenga su gas ........uhm ya verán.


----------



## brian_cusco13

es cierto vamos en contante desarrollo!!!!!
jeje grax, x las fotexs kuntur!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tyrone

Kuntur Apuchin said:


> No te preocupes *todos los edificios estan bastante lejos del C.H.*
> 
> Av. Los Incas, distrito de Wanchaq.


Que bueno, ojalá las autoridades Cusqueñas sigan protegiendo el patrimonio histórico

Está chévere ese edificio


----------



## Germinal

Kuntur Apuchin said:


> Cuando el sur del pais tenga su gas ........uhm ya verán.


Y cuando tenga su irrigacion, y cuando tenga su carretera y ...
Mejor es decir que el sur se desarrollara cuando su poblacion aumente su nivel de instruccion y educacion. Esa debe ser la meta.
Sorry por desviarme del thread, pero a veces se nos olvida que el verdadero desarrollo no esta en las cosas sino en las personas.


----------



## Chocaviento

Hay que seguir progresando  YUPI!!! CUSCO progresa tambien!


----------



## Chocaviento

Kuntur Apuchin said:


> Cuando el sur del pais tenga su gas ........uhm ya verán.


Solo es cuestion de tiempo  despues seguimos nuestro lindo vuelo


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin

Germinal said:


> Y cuando tenga su irrigacion, y cuando tenga su carretera y ...
> Mejor es decir que el sur se desarrollara cuando su poblacion aumente su nivel de instruccion y educacion. Esa debe ser la meta.
> Sorry por desviarme del thread, pero a veces se nos olvida que el verdadero desarrollo no esta en las cosas sino en las personas.


Para tener educación y cultura se necesita tener los medios adecuados...hay lo dejo,..... tambien no quiero desviarme del tema.


----------



## rafo18

Bacan ese edificio cusqueño.


----------



## miguel16

la clinica se ve demasiado bien!!!

chvre por Cuzco!!!


----------



## aquicusco

brian_cusco13 said:


> *CLINICA SAN PABLO, WANCHAQ - CUSCO
> Avenida Los Incas
> Foto Tomada x Kuntur


Que bien que ya hayan puesto fotos de esa clinica,estuve juntando algunas y de otros edificios mas,me ganaron,pero que bien....sorry pero tengo que hacer una correccion...es la clinica SAN JOSE y no SAN PABLO...


----------



## brian_cusco13

sip me paltie, jejej ! todvaia no la conozco!


----------



## Chocaviento

Espero que coloquen los demas edificios de Cusco!


----------



## aquicusco

Tyrone said:


> ^^ Esperemos que los edificios modernos en Cuzco siempre queden bastante lejos del centro histórico. Por cierto esa clínica San Pablo tiene una edificio de primera...


De hecho! que yo sepa en el centro historico de Cusco que consta de algo asi como 52 manzanas no se puede construir mas alla de los 5 pisos, es por eso que en la misma avenida el sol el hotel Dorado Inn que pretendia hacer un piso mas pero caleta nomas pq no se notaba hacia la fachada,tuvo q acatar una disposicion municipal y tuvo q cancelar su construccion,mas aun tuvieron que derruir ese piso de mas (esto sucedio hace algo asi como 10 u 11 meses). Cabe señalar que ese hotel ya posee 5 pisos y un sotano y se encuentra a solo 150 metros aprox. de la plaza de armas.
La totalidad de estas nuevas construcciones de 6,7,8 pisos estan en distritos como Wanchaq,Santiago,San Sebastian y San Jeronimo,siendo el mas lejano al centro historico San Jeronimo a casi 12 kilometros de distancia.


----------



## aquicusco

*clinica San Jose*


----------



## Limeñito

brian_cusco13 said:


> *CLINICA SAN PABLO, WANCHAQ - CUSCO
> Avenida Los Incas
> Foto Tomada x Kuntur


Me gusta! Y más cuando en sus ventanas se refleja el bello cielo serrano.


----------



## aquicusco

*un instituto*


----------



## rasogu

peruanito said:


>


Me gusta el diseño pero hay algo que no me llega a cuadrar 100% de ese edificio, sera el color o el anscensor en forma de columna o sera la fachada del primer piso de todas maneras graciasp por ahorrarme el viajecito jejeje


----------



## rafo18

^^Hablas en serio, ese edifcio esta bien feo, no se porque hay esa tendencia en la ciudades del interior, creen que un edificio es "moderno" por el hecho de ponerlke esas lunas color cucaracha y complicando la forma del edificio hasta llegar a la huachaferia. Recuereden el dicho de Mies Van der Rohe: MENOS ES MAS...


----------



## yvan789

^^ ps para mi criterio creo k ese edificio tiene lo de moderno en el diseño y no lo veo huachafo ya k sus colores no son muy exagerados ni muy conbinados y para decir de moderno creo k yo me voy ala estructura k es mas complicada ya k tiene curvas etc...
pues creo k las curvas y raro es lo k hace k los edificios se vean modernos ya k son mas dificil de construir a comparacion de un edificio cuadrado ya k es lo mismo k estan haciendo en todo el mundo y ejemplo es *Dubai*,...
claro k lo simple tambien es moderno dependiendo del diseño"


----------



## rasogu

rafo18 said:


> ^^Hablas en serio, ese edifcio esta bien feo, no se porque hay esa tendencia en la ciudades del interior, creen que un edificio es "moderno" por el hecho de ponerlke esas lunas color cucaracha y complicando la forma del edificio hasta llegar a la huachaferia. Recuereden el dicho de Mies Van der Rohe: MENOS ES MAS...


Ya se era eso los vidriso color de cucaracha mal combinado con el color del edficio en si, pero sigo diciendo que el modelo sin el acabado me gusta


----------



## skyperu34

Que horrible edificio...


----------



## rasogu

Bueno pedro aca esta lo que te prometi el edificio murakami, perdona pero esla mejor toma que le pude sacar, esta en una calle que no te permite una vision mas amplia, aunque puede ser cuando abran la notaria balbin.


----------



## rasogu

*Pedidos de peruanito*

Ninguno pasa los 7 pisos asiqnue creo qeu no entran en el ranking pero como un pedido no se puede rechazar aca van, perdonen foristas con un gran sentido de la estetica, los dos ultimso edificios me averguenzan como huancaino, si algun paisano sabe quein los diseño que em apse al voz para hacerle lelgar mi queja correspondiente debidamente escrita.

*Futura clinica o centro de salud o policlinico.*









*Instituto Roosevelt*










*Instituto Rooselvet II, muy cerca a plaza vea *(en construcion, demuelanlo por favor)


----------



## W!CKED

Uy pero que horribles!! uke:


----------



## brian_cusco13

tmp me gusto el edificio, como que el color no combina mucho xa una ciudad tan bella como huancayo!


----------



## tacall

q feos y huachafos edificios.... :bash: algunos los colores y en otro s los diseños... q paso con los arquitectos huancainos


----------



## cesar2727

*como que no entran al ranking*



rasogu said:


> Ninguno pasa los 7 pisos asiqnue creo qeu no entran en el ranking pero como un pedido no se puede rechazar aca van, perdonen foristas con un gran sentido de la estetica, los dos ultimso edificios me averguenzan como huancaino, si algun paisano sabe quein los diseño que em apse al voz para hacerle lelgar mi queja correspondiente debidamente escrita.
> 
> *Futura clinica o centro de salud o policlinico.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Instituto Roosevelt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Instituto Rooselvet II, muy cerca a plaza vea *(en construcion, demuelanlo por favor)


como que no entran en el ranking, si al principio dice que entran los edificios de 7 a 9 pisos. por lo tanto si estan en el ranking, ademas de que tanto se quejan de la estetica de los edificios, el ranking no es de los edificios mas hermosos, ademas vi que pusieron varios edificios que solo tenian esqueleto.


----------



## uranio

Los 2 últimos, sin comentarios!


----------



## cesar2727

*hola todos*

la verdad es que se debe habrir otro ranking con los edificos aunquesea de 7 pisos para arriba pero ya culminados, porque eso de que lo estan construyendo o que es un proyecto, no me parece pues esos edificios pueden ser acabados dentro de 6 meses o quiza dentro de diez años. aqui mando algunos edificios mas en huancayo.

aqui notese que son dos edificios, uno de 7 pisos y otro de 8pisos. el que esta detras.










aqui tenemos otro edificio de 7 pisos. 










aqui otro de 7 pisos


----------



## cesar2727

*aqui dos mas de 7 pisos en construccion.*



















y asi en huancayo hay algunos mas que estan en construccion como el de la Pepe Zarate y otros.


----------



## cesar2727

*MI OPINION*

Supongo que no les gusto ninguno de los edificios que puse anterioemente.
Por eso como escribia hace un rato, se debe abrir dos nuevos tipos de ranking, uno de edificios de mas de 7 pisos pero ya culminados, sin proyectos ni nada, pues estos los pueden agregar cuando se culminen.
Dos, un ranking de los edificios mas bacanes(ahora si viendo el aspecto que presentan los mismos).
Bueno haber si opinan algo sobre esto. 
nos vemos.


----------



## tacall

q edificios para mas "peculiares" jejejeje 










En especial este nose si cuando ya este en acabados finales se vea increible o se vea un desperdicio...


----------



## Chris_ALOR

el último es el peor de todos..........XD


----------



## AQPCITY

Que esta pasando aqui,, ? esas cosas deben ir en el ranking de los peores edificios...


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

horribles!


----------



## cesar2727

*bueno*



tacall said:


> q edificios para mas "peculiares" jejejeje
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En especial este nose si cuando ya este en acabados finales se vea increible o se vea un desperdicio...



Bueno en realidad tus palabras tan modestas me tienen sin cuidado, pues no te das cuenta que colgando estas fotos lo unico que quiero es presentar una nueva idea, pero ahora veo que lo unico que haces es escribir lo primero que se te viene a la mente. Bueno te recomendaria que primero leas bien, luego pienses y finalmente escribas algo objetivo.


----------



## berick

el edifico del instituto franklin rossvelt es un atentado a la vista, deisculpen amigos de huancayo pero esta horrible


----------



## roberto_vp

Pucha, casi todos son bien feos hno:

Bueno, en Huancayo también hay buenos proyectos. Con más inversiones en construcción seguro los diseños irán mejorando, aunque sea a cajitas que de todas formas se ven mejor. Mientras, hay que cruzar los dedos para que no se hagan muchos de estos especímenes.


----------



## tacall

cesar2727 said:


> Bueno en realidad tus palabras tan modestas me tienen sin cuidado, pues no te das cuenta que colgando estas fotos lo unico que quiero es presentar una nueva idea, pero ahora veo que lo unico que haces es escribir lo primero que se te viene a la mente. Bueno te recomendaria que primero leas bien, luego pienses y finalmente escribas algo objetivo.


no es para q te resientas pero la mayoria de los edificios estan bien feos y ese diseño nc se quedara innovador o una perdida mas.... a q nueva idea t refieres???


----------



## cesar2727

*Justo a eso queria llegar*



tacall said:


> no es para q te resientas pero la mayoria de los edificios estan bien feos y ese diseño nc se quedara innovador o una perdida mas.... a q nueva idea t refieres???


Bueno justo puse estos edificios feos para que se den cuenta del error que hay en este foro, ahora te daras cuenta que los edificios feos inconclusos, no tienen nada que hacer aqui en este foro, y mi opinion es que los deberian retirar, pero tambien me parece que se deberian retirar a los edifios que estan en proyectos ya que todavia no existen, cosa que este ranking se vuelva mas pequeño y asi derrepente podriamos escoger algunos y hacer un top de los 10 edificios mas bonitos. 
Atentamente cesar2727.


----------



## tacall

opino lo mismo q quiten los edificios en proyecto q aun no esten en construccion...


----------



## W!CKED

Qué es esta vaina!!


----------



## El Bajopontino

Que tales edificios los de Huancayo, creo que los arquitectos de esta zona necesitan capacitarse mejor.


----------



## apocaliptico666

pucha que a mi peru le falta mas altura:bash:


----------



## pedro1011

Esos últimos edificios de Huancayo están espantosos. Ojalá que la huachafería retroceda y al final se imponga la sobriedad, pues de lo contrario la arquitectura de esa ciudad se desprestigiará muchísimo. hno:

Pero ni modo. Éste es un ranking de altura, y por lo tanto esos edificios entrarán en él (y ya se sabe que altura no significa belleza, desarrollo, o lo que sea, para los latosos que siempre repiten la misma cantaleta).

En cuanto a lo de hacer un ranking de edificios bellos, o feos, las puertas están abiertas para quien quiera hacer un thread al respecto. Hace un tiempo, a los pocos días de que creé este thread, JBlock hizo uno con edificios "de calidad", pero, luego de unos posts, quedó en el olvido. El que quiera, puede retomar su idea. Pero es que es muy difícil determinar cuál edificio es bonito y cuál es feo, por el asunto de la subjetividad.

En lo que concierne a incluir o no incluir proyectos, ése es un tema debatible. La mayoría de los proyectos se llevan a cabo, así que es pertinente incluirlos en el ranking. Eso sí, cuando se comprueba que el proyecto se congela, el edificio se retira (como ya se hizo con un edificio de diez pisos en Piura y otros).


----------



## rasogu

Gente no peleen el iniciadore de este foro es pedro y or lo tal respeten las reglas de tal, personalmente preferiria que nos los pongan y croe que algunos no pasasn el minimo requerido 7 con expecion del hostal y sauna las viñas, asi qeu pedro decidira. Comprato la opinion con todo respecto a los esperpentos roosevelt pero qeu se peude hacer ya estanhechos nadie se percato o a nadie le importo. Cesar mas tranquilo esta no es una guerra si opinan sarcasticamente es su opinion y respetable.


----------



## CessTenn

apocaliptico666 said:


> pucha que a mi peru le falta mas altura:bash:


Nada de altura, preferiria que los arquitectos peruanos tengan un mejor gusto a la hora de diseñar.


----------



## cesar2727

*A mi parecer que ya captaron la idea*



pedro1011 said:


> Esos últimos edificios de Huancayo están espantosos. Ojalá que la huachafería retroceda y al final se imponga la sobriedad, pues de lo contrario la arquitectura de esa ciudad se desprestigiará muchísimo. hno:
> 
> Pero ni modo. Éste es un ranking de altura, y por lo tanto esos edificios entrarán en él (y ya se sabe que altura no significa belleza, desarrollo, o lo que sea, para los latosos que siempre repiten la misma cantaleta).
> 
> En cuanto a lo de hacer un ranking de edificios bellos, o feos, las puertas están abiertas para quien quiera hacer un thread al respecto. Hace un tiempo, a los pocos días de que creé este thread, JBlock hizo uno con edificios "de calidad", pero, luego de unos posts, quedó en el olvido. El que quiera, puede retomar su idea. Pero es que es muy difícil determinar cuál edificio es bonito y cuál es feo, por el asunto de la subjetividad.
> 
> En lo que concierne a incluir o no incluir proyectos, ése es un tema debatible. La mayoría de los proyectos se llevan a cabo, así que es pertinente incluirlos en el ranking. Eso sí, cuando se comprueba que el proyecto se congela, el edificio se retira (como ya se hizo con un edificio de diez pisos en Piura y otros).


Muy acertada tu intervencion, A mi parecer captaron ya la idea que tenia o que hace tiempo un amigo forista la tenia, que se retiren a todos lo edificios que faltan culminar, a los feos, a los que se construyeron 5 pisos pero dicen que tiene proyecciones para construir mas pisos, o porque segun ellos no se cortaron los fierros de las columnas y que derrepente se seguiran construyendo.

Tambien no quisiera que se tome en cuenta eso de los proyectos, aun cuando este confirmado su construccion, pues estos edificios todavia no existen, es mas asi ya se esten construyendo, pues al incluirlos estariamos contradiciendonos en lo que ya nos estamos poniendo de acuerdo, me refiero a eso de que SE RETIREN LOS EDIFICIOS QUE FALTAN CULMINARSE, LOS FEOS Y OTROS MAS QUE NO MEREN ESTAR EN EL RANKING.

Bueno despues de esto tambien quisiera invitar a todos los foristas participen de este nuevo tema, es mas invito a uno de ustedes a abrir un nuevo thread.

atentamente cesar2727.


----------



## xever_7

Vaya esos edificios están horribles :crazy2:, pero que se va a hacer, la falta de buenos arquitectos se hace notar.


----------



## peruanito

tienes todo mi apoyo cesar 2727:banana:










este edificio lleva años inconcluso lo vi asi ddesde que llegue a vivir a huancayo.

lo que si hay que resaltar es que es un diseño innovador, el arquitrecto se atrevio a algo mas, le salio feo pero vale el intento.:bash:


----------



## peruanito

Respecto a este edificio quedo a medio concluir luego de la muerte del dueño que era un medicohno: que murio el año 2003 cuando cayo un avion en chachaypoyas no recuerdo su construccion hasta donde esta fue rapida hasta el suceso luego de la tragedia entro en lios judiciales familiares, no se que cuento , pero estoy seguro que si lo hubiesen acabado seria un bonito edificio


----------



## peruanito

este horrible edificio roosevelt actualmente tiene 6 pisos, en construccion tiene un auditorio en la parte de arriba que da a la Av Giraldes que seria un piso mas, y sobre esta en la parte superior posterior tiene un piso mas, total serian 8 pisos, por cierto es muy parecido al edificio Zarate (5 pisos-2 en construccion) solo que en color azul y rojo


----------



## rasogu

Perdona pero su gemelo bueno, el de la pepe zarate pasa piola, combinaron mejor los colores y las lunas no son tan chillonas como este, ya le tomare fotito aunque no se si vaya el caso, cuantos pisos tiene el zarate.


----------



## cesar2727

*gracias*



peruanito said:


> tienes todo mi apoyo cesar 2727:banana:
> 
> Bueno muchas gracias por el apoyo, gracias la verdad, lo unico que queria hacer en este foro es mostrar otra idea y me parece que lo logre.


----------



## pedro1011

Los edificios feos también forman parte del patrimonio de nuestras ciudades (y sirven para que se establezcan debates arquitectónicos, que es lo que quieren los moderadores), así que todas las fotos son bienvenidas. kay:


----------



## *ClauDia*

J3R3MY said:


>


:eek2:


----------



## Wild_Swan

No he revisado todas las páginas, pero llegando a ver el post inicial me doy cuenta de que en provincias estamos re mal, exceptuando Trujillo. No me explico cómo es posible que nuestro "grandes edificios" ni siquiera lleguen a los veinte pisos. 

Reitero mis felicitaciones a Trujillo. Por algo es la tercera (a veces, sospecho que es la segunda) ciudad del Perú. 

Personalmente, como iqueño, me gustaría que construyan un hermoso edificio en nuestra ciudad que represente el progreso que estamos experimentando. No quiero que mi ciudad siga teniendo una "rascacielos" de 10 pisos. u_u"


----------



## Libidito

Sobre este proyecto pues YA no es proyecto....el sábado pasé por ahi y ya estan construyendo, hay maquinaria, obreros y fierros de construcción por montones, habra que esperar que construyan algo más avanzado para hacer las fotografias.




pedro1011 said:


> *LOS SAUCES DE SAN ANDRES (TRUJILLO)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tres edificios de 15 pisos (que podrían ser 16). Ya se inició la construcción del primero de ellos.


----------



## pedro1011

Excelente dato, Libidito! :banana:


----------



## Marsupilami

leí todo el thread y tengo varias opiniones:

1- tienen que fusilar a los arquitectos de Huancayo (o meterlos a la juguera y hacerlos salsa)
2- Jesús, capaz que me fusilen pero encuentro que es un crimen esos edificios vidriados en el Cusco. Esa ciudad es bella precisamente por su cuidado aspecto colonial, y es lo que todo el mundo quiere ver. por favor, no lo cambien por un estilo más "internacional". 
3- Deberían prohibir (no sólo alá, porque en mi ciudad también hay casas pintadas de esos colores) el color fucsia para pintar fachadas, así como combinar colores primarios (ese edificio estilo Venezuela no...la verdad es que no). 

el resto está bien. pero hay algo que me llama profundamente la atención: teniendo tan buen clima, ¿porqué no aprovechan de hacer los edificios con terrazas???? me he fijado que casi todos los edificios habitacionales, bueno, no todos pero una gran mayoría parecen pequeños edificios de oficina (de aspecto vanguardista), con muros cortina estilo edificios de oficina corporativo...me pueden explicar porfis?
vamos sean buenos, que yo los quiero harto.


----------



## YoniEBS

Marsupilami said:


> leí todo el thread y tengo varias opiniones:
> 
> 1- tienen que fusilar a los arquitectos de Huancayo (o meterlos a la juguera y hacerlos salsa)
> 2- Jesús, capaz que me fusilen pero encuentro que es un crimen esos edificios vidriados en el Cusco. Esa ciudad es bella precisamente por su cuidado aspecto colonial, y es lo que todo el mundo quiere ver. por favor, no lo cambien por un estilo más "internacional".
> 3- Deberían prohibir (no sólo alá, porque en mi ciudad también hay casas pintadas de esos colores) el color fucsia para pintar fachadas, así como combinar colores primarios (ese edificio estilo Venezuela no...la verdad es que no).
> 
> el resto está bien. pero hay algo que me llama profundamente la atención: teniendo tan buen clima, ¿porqué no aprovechan de hacer los edificios con terrazas???? me he fijado que casi todos los edificios habitacionales, bueno, no todos pero una gran mayoría parecen pequeños edificios de oficina (de aspecto vanguardista), con muros cortina estilo edificios de oficina corporativo...me pueden explicar porfis?
> vamos sean buenos, que yo los quiero harto.


Bueno amigo en verdad te dire, es una mezcla de varios factores como bajo coeficiente mental, pesima educacion (las universidades son verdaderamente malas) entre otras cosas que haria falta reconocer de parte de todos nosotros los peruanos, imaginate que en mi facultad de arquitectura hasta hace un par de años me enseñaban "arquitectos" no graduados osea bachilleres, ademas te das cuenta como muchos peruanos piensan que construir edificios altos es sinonimo de desarrollo, cuando el desarrollo deberia de ser personal mas que todo. Bueno pero todo esto esta cambiando y cambiara paulatinamente.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

YoniEBS said:


> Bueno amigo en verdad te dire, es una mezcla de varios factores como* bajo coeficiente mental*, pesima educacion (las universidades son verdaderamente malas) entre otras cosas que haria falta reconocer de parte de todos nosotros los peruanos, imaginate que en mi facultad de arquitectura hasta hace un par de años me enseñaban "arquitectos" no graduados osea bachilleres, ademas te das cuenta como muchos peruanos piensan que construir edificios altos es sinonimo de desarrollo, cuando el desarrollo deberia de ser personal mas que todo. Bueno pero todo esto esta cambiando y cambiara paulatinamente.


:lol: :lol: que malo

En mi opinion tiene que ver mucho mas con buen gusto, estetica, detalles, etc.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

Libidito said:


> Sobre este proyecto pues YA no es proyecto....el sábado pasé por ahi y ya estan construyendo, hay maquinaria, obreros y fierros de construcción por montones, habra que esperar que construyan algo más avanzado para hacer las fotografias.


banana time :banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

Pedro, habria que quitar el d' aurum del ranking de la primera pagina... pues el proyecto ha sido modificado por uno de 8 pisos. 
Tbm el edificio en la Av Larco en Trujillo, no se llego a nada. 
Ademas lo de la torre de 20 pisos en el megaplaza de arequipa. Gracias por tu tiempo y esfuerzo


----------



## uranio

YoniEBS said:


> Bueno amigo en verdad te dire, es una mezcla de varios factores como bajo coeficiente mental, pesima educacion (las universidades son verdaderamente malas) entre otras cosas que haria falta reconocer de parte de todos nosotros los peruanos, imaginate que en mi facultad de arquitectura hasta hace un par de años me enseñaban "arquitectos" no graduados osea bachilleres, ademas te das cuenta como muchos peruanos piensan que construir edificios altos es sinonimo de desarrollo, cuando el desarrollo deberia de ser personal mas que todo. Bueno pero todo esto esta cambiando y cambiara paulatinamente.



Creo que en realidad no contratan a un arquitecto a menos que la gente tenga plata, generalmente los edificios son disenados por un constructor con experiencia y a veces ni siquiera un ingeniero civil (solo al final un ingeniero firma los planos). Otras personas contratan solo a un albanil por ahorar dinero para hacer su casa y ni si quiera tienen la idea de cuanto les costará construir la casa, es el resultado que muchas construcciones quedan inconclusas en las ciudades. Cualquier persona se dice maestro o especializado porque palabrea mucho, los peruanos pecamos de mucho de sabiondos. Personas pretenden hablar como economistas cuando solo leyeron algunas revistas o albaniles pretenden ser ingenieron o arquitectos cuando solo levantaron unas cuantas paredes.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

Libidito said:


> Sobre este proyecto pues YA no es proyecto....el sábado pasé por ahi y ya estan construyendo, hay maquinaria, obreros y fierros de construcción por montones, habra que esperar que construyan algo más avanzado para hacer las fotografias.


Buen dato libidito!!!!!! a esperar nada más!


----------



## Tyrone

Marsupilami said:


> leí todo el thread y tengo varias opiniones:
> 
> 1- tienen que fusilar a los arquitectos de Huancayo (o meterlos a la juguera y hacerlos salsa)
> 2- Jesús, capaz que me fusilen pero encuentro que es un crimen esos edificios vidriados en el Cusco. Esa ciudad es bella precisamente por su cuidado aspecto colonial, y es lo que todo el mundo quiere ver. por favor, no lo cambien por un estilo más "internacional".
> 3- Deberían prohibir (no sólo alá, porque en mi ciudad también hay casas pintadas de esos colores) el color fucsia para pintar fachadas, así como combinar colores primarios (ese edificio estilo Venezuela no...la verdad es que no).
> 
> el resto está bien. pero hay algo que me llama profundamente la atención: teniendo tan buen clima, ¿porqué no aprovechan de hacer los edificios con terrazas???? me he fijado que casi todos los edificios habitacionales, bueno, no todos pero una gran mayoría parecen pequeños edificios de oficina (de aspecto vanguardista), con muros cortina estilo edificios de oficina corporativo...me pueden explicar porfis?
> vamos sean buenos, que yo los quiero harto.


1. Uno de los problemas de la construcción en el país es la alta tasa de informalidad, producto de la falta de autoridad de las administraciones municipales; la poca exigencia permite que las personas puedan "ahorrarse" algo prescindiendo de los servicios de un profesional calificado ... o en algunos casos prescindir del arquitecto :bash:. Lo bueno es que la inversión privada está revirtiendo esta situación

2. En el Cuzco están prohibidas las construcciones modernas dentro y cerca del centro histórico ... esos edificios están algo lejos, sin embargo al igual que tu creo que no debería permitirse ese tipo de arquitectura, se debería respetar el lenguaje de la ciudad...

3. :lol: ... eso si no me quita el sueño ...

4. Ahora cada vez mas se están haciendo edificios de departamentos con terrazas, y no hay ninguna razón aparente por la cual no se hicieran antes :nuts: ... me imagino que es lo que quería la gente en ese momento y "el cliente siempre tiene la razón" :nuts:


----------



## pedro1011

Gracias por tus datos, Trujillo Rocks. Ahora mismo los aplico en el ranking.


----------



## Libidito

No creo que este thread deba perderse, Ahi estan todos los edificios de las ciudades provincias del Perú, que tal chamba!!!! Pensaba que estaba como sticky


----------



## diegoXD

Van hacer los primeros edificos en trujillo que tengan 4 caras, me refiero a que van a tener los cuatro costados con ventanas, no solo pura fachada.


----------



## peruanito

ya encontre otro de 7 1/2 pisos en Huancayo
:banana:


----------



## diegoXD

a ver


----------



## rasogu

Cual? ojala que no sea como los que me pediste que tome foto.


----------



## peruanito

como te explico su ubicacion??? esta en mmm haber
ya en ancash antes de llegar a piura volteando por el mercado artesanal hay un pasaje donde venden mochilas ropas y si vas por ahi llegas al parque inmaculada hay varios edificios solo uno de 7 hay otros dos de 6 uno de 5 otro de 4 no se hay varios haber si te ubicas
:tiasd:


----------



## tacall

ojala q no sea otra atrocidad


----------



## Libidito

Ya hay render del INHOUSE....
PEDRO te pediria que cambies el render actual de dicho poryecto que esta posteado en la primera página del thread.....y pongas el nuevo render actualizado (que de paso no me gusta)  en ese lugar.......pues la gente puede pensar que los edificios seran asi como estan posteados ahora........y pues el diseño no es ese sino otro.


----------



## rafo18

tacall said:


> ojala q no sea otra atrocidad


:lol:, por el bien del foro.


----------



## pedro1011

Okis, Libidito. kay:


----------



## aquicusco

tendriamos que fusilar a arquitectos de todas partes del Peru pues no solo en Huancayo hay los del mal gusto.:nuts:


----------



## 100%imperial

bueno.. si es degradante para nuetra carrera ver esa clases de intervenciones pero a q preguntarse si son ing o arquitectos los q diseñaron eso... una buena intervencion necesita de ambos profesionales uno solo no hace nada un ing q estructure bien la obra.
y un arquitecto q diseñe adecuadamente teniendo una responsabilidad social y urbana manejando adecuadamente su entorno y con un proposito y concepto claro y ahora ultimo con un enfoque sustentable para q asi su proyecto no dañe el medio natural.
es lo q ahora se intenta inculcar en la universidad y q no solo se proyecte moles sin expresion frias y vacias.
la altura no significa nada si no hay esto


----------



## darioperu

Me gustaria ver algun edificio que guste a todos los profesionales serios, un edificio con criterio, un buen diseño que tenga consenso entre todos los entendidos de la materia, es decir una estructura perfecta.


----------



## eder..

en juliaca ay muchos edificios con 10 pisos como por ejemplo el hotel del centro comercial, el edificio de pinturas en la calle sucre, tambien estan los 4 edificios que stan a lo largo de la av circunvalacion.aunque no lo sean de 10 pero si son de 7 - 6 pisos pero muy lindos en verdad.....


----------



## eder..

ese edificio de direpsur esta muy cerca a mi casa, pero de lo que ecuche por ahy es que lo piensan demoler ese edificio por que esta inclinado y tiene unas rajaduras muy grandes. saludos de juliaca


----------



## eder..

YoniEBS said:


> En juliaca ay bastantes edificos altitos de 6 a mas pisos lo malo es que sus fachadas con ladrillo expuesto las hacen verse muy mal asi que cuando vi este edificio no lo pense 2 veces me detuve y fotografie, a ver que opinan.


muy interesante tus comentarios acerca de ese edificio de direpsur, pero queria darte a conocer que ese edificio esta inclinado y tiene muchas rajaduras y creo que lo piensan demoler...... algo asi escuche sobre ese edificio lo digo asi, por que yo vivo a una cuadra de ese edificio. saludos de juliaca...


----------



## tacall

del mal.. q pena.. haber si posteas fotos d edificios d x alla.. bienvenido


----------



## cesar2727

la foto de ese edificio ya esta colgado en una de la primeras paginas


----------



## eder..

a ala proxima semana ya estare poniendo unas nuevas fotos de los edificios del centro de la ciudad, ha tambien me gusta un edificio de puno creo que es un casino de 10 pisos. bueno yo ya lo estare poniendo esa foto a la proxima semana.


----------



## janco

dudo mucho la demolicion de direpsur


----------



## skyperu34

El INHOUSE ??? Honestamente, por tal diseño, mejor es que hagan un buen parque o pulmón para la ciudad, si es que no se cambiara el diseño por uno al menos mil veces mejor...


----------



## Jan Del Castillo

*Me sorprendió gratamente el EDIFICIO DE ADMINISTRACION Y GOBIERNO-UNCP (HUANCAYO) porque aca en Colombia por lo general esta clase de edificios son estilo republicano, exceptuando el de Medellin y el de Armenia. Saludos.*


----------



## pedro1011

Este post es de Fredsale:

Yo creo que en el ranking se deberia poner el edificio de 18 pisos del boulevard san antonio en huancayo que va a ser construido y superara a todos los edificios de las provincias del peru sin contar lima por supuesto aqui les dejo el link

http://www.chombovalladares.com/index2.php

PD: interesante, Fred. Ojalá que se construya ese edificio. Lo pondré en la lista, entre los proyectos.


----------



## pedro1011

Aquí están los renders del proyecto que menciona *Fredsale*:
































































Es un proyecto realmente espectacular. kay: De lo mejor que se tiene previsto en provincias. Grande y elegante, con un centro comercial en su planta baja.

Sin embargo, aparentemente se halla en una fase muy preliminar. Habrá que esperar más noticias.


----------



## uranio

Algunos proyectos mostrados en Trujillo hace algunos meses y que aparecen en el threat, aunque los edificios de la UPAO ya estan en proceso de construcción desde mas de un ano.

Centro Empresarial ARQA de 21 pisos (aunque el numero de pisos es incierta, hay renders con 15 pisos - http://www.arqa.com.pe/interface.html)









Multifamiliares de 10 y 12 pisos


















2 Torres de la UPAO de 10 pisos


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

buena acotacion uranio...


----------



## rasogu

Segun una informacion sin confirmar, se dice que el boulevard de san antonio va recien a mediados del 2009.


----------



## darioperu

pedro1011 said:


> Aquí están los renders del proyecto que menciona *Fredsale*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Es un proyecto realmente espectacular. kay: De lo mejor que se tiene previsto en provincias. Grande y elegante, con un centro comercial en su planta baja.
> 
> Sin embargo, aparentemente se halla en una fase muy preliminar. Habrá que esperar más noticias.


exelente proyecto.


----------



## Germinal

Solo se deberia considerar los edificios terminados o en fase de construccion, pues los proyectos no siempre se llevan a cabo.


----------



## Libidito

Tambien creo que mejor se cuentan los edificios que se sabe se harán super confirmados o aquellos en plena construcción.


----------



## pedro1011

Grifo said:


> ¿También se cuenta lo que no existe?





Germinal said:


> Solo se deberia considerar los edificios terminados o en fase de construccion, pues los proyectos no siempre se llevan a cabo.





Libidito said:


> Tambien creo que mejor se cuentan los edificios que se sabe se harán super confirmados o aquellos en plena construcción.


Bueno, a este thread lo impulsa el optimismo, por lo que se suele contar como existente lo que, siendo proyecto, ya se ve con una buena posibilidad de ejecutarse (lo cual, lamentablemente, no siempre ocurre). Para atenuar ese problema, el thread será sometido pronto a una revisión, en la que, si bien se incluirá los proyectos, se les considerará únicamente como tales, en la sección correspondiente, y no en el ranking.
Gracias por las observaciones. Son bienvenidas.


----------



## Libidito

Pedro de Trujillo falta el residencial San Marcos, El residencial Jesus de Nazareth, Terrazas de Moche, condominio residencial de la Av. el Ejercito, etc.


----------



## uranio

Libidito said:


> Pedro de Trujillo falta el residencial San Marcos, El residencial Jesus de Nazareth, Terrazas de Moche, condominio residencial de la Av. el Ejercito, etc.


En realidad hay muchos edificios entre 9-7 pisos que se han construido en Trujillo y que no estan en el Ranking de Trujillo también. Inclusive contrucciones como el centro médico de la UPAO que tiene varios edificios solo se han considerado solo uno de ellos. Estos edificios sólo apracen en primer grupo de 10 a más y no estan el 2do grupo de 9-7 pero deberían estar en ambos grupos, otros ejemplos son las Torres Primavera, las Terrazas los Cedros, Torres Borja, etc. que son conjuntos de edificios y no solo uno.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

Que se consideren de 12 pisos a más.


----------



## pedro1011

Ok, Libidito. Ya puse los edificios de 10 a más pisos. Luego veré los restantes. Gracias por el dato. 
La verdad es que no he podido revisar mucho los threads sobre avances. Me falta tiempo. En los próximos días trataré de remediar esa situación, actualizando todo lo que pueda.

Chimuchik: si sólo se pusiera edificios de 12 a más pisos, el ranking quedaría muy enano. Para nuestra realidad, creo que considerar a partir de 10 está bien.

Gracias por los comentarios e inclusive por la crítica constructiva. Son bienvenidos siempre.


----------



## Libidito

Creo que solo de 10 pisos a mas estaria bien....si hay una cantidad media de 10 hacia arriba.


----------



## DcB '08

Pedro2011:
hay un nuevo proyecto en Huancayo de mas de 20 pisos.
POR GILBAAR:


gilbaar said:


> UN PROYECTO A LA ALTURA DE HUANCAYO, UBICADO A DOS CUADRAS DE LA UNIVERSIDAD CONTINENTAL, EN LA INMEJORABLE ZONA DE SAN CARLOS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLANTEAMIENTO DEL PROYECTO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TORRE 1 MULTIFAMILIAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZONA COMERCIAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VISTA POSTERIOR DE LAS VIVIENDAS UNIFAMILIARES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VISTA POSTERIOR DE LAS VIVIENDAS UNIFAMILIARES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FACHADA PRINCIPAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FACHADA PRINCIPAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SALA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COMEDOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PROYECTA: URBES CONSTRUCTORA INMOBILIARIA
> EL PROYECTO CONSTA DE DOS TORRES MULTIFAMILIARES DE 20 Y 24 PISOS, 41 VIVIENDAS UNIFAMILIARES, SERVICIOS EN COMUN COMO: PICINA, CANCHA DE TENNIS, CANCHA DE FRONTON, JUEGOS PARA NIÑOS, CENTRO COMERCIAL, ENTRE OTROS


gilbaar si quieres que retire este proyecto de aqui, avisame por PM


----------



## pedro1011

Interesantísimo el proyecto. Lo que no me cuadra es que en el render del edificio aparece un paisaje que no parece de ciudad peruana. Habrá que esperar confirmaciones. De todas maneras, lo pondré entre los proyectos.

Gracias por el dato, DcB!


----------



## DcB '08

de nada Pedro, si eso es lo extraño tanta vegetacion y tanto edificio...si fuera Huancayo...


----------



## 100%imperial

Cusco ya va tener su primer edificio de 10 pisos jejeje (si q estamos atrasados a comparacion de otros) esta en plena ejecucion.. asi q podria entrar aqui


----------



## DcB '08

100%imperial said:


> Cusco ya va tener su primer edificio de 10 pisos jejeje (si q estamos atrasados a comparacion de otros) esta en plena ejecucion.. asi q podria entrar aqui


Yo pensaba que era porque no se podia hacer un edificio de mas de 10 pisos..:bash: para mi


----------



## brian_cusco13

EN CUSCO NO SE PUEDE HACER EDIFICIOS MAS ALTOS DE 10 PISOS!!!


----------



## El Bajopontino

pedro1011 said:


> Interesantísimo el proyecto. Lo que no me cuadra es que en el render del edificio aparece un paisaje que no parece de ciudad peruana. Habrá que esperar confirmaciones. De todas maneras, lo pondré entre los proyectos.
> 
> Gracias por el dato, DcB!


Tienes razón, no parece de ciudad peruana; suena feo pero es cierto.


----------



## uranio

El fondo parece a las ciudades de Europa Central


----------



## AQPCITY

yo le veo el reflejo de ciudades sudamericanas como medellin, cali, caracas..


----------



## DcB '08

AQPCITY said:


> yo le veo el reflejo de ciudades sudamericanas como medellin, cali, caracas..


igual yo, esa vegetacion no la encuentras en Europa


----------



## W!CKED

El edificio me gusta bastante.


----------



## skyperu34

Amigos, dejemos de especular y esperemos alguna confirmación o la ejecución del proyecto mismo...


----------



## brian_cusco13

creo q el proyecto q postearon no ha sido confirmado lamentablemente, 
el fondo del edificio parece de una ciudad colombiana, al princiipio pense q era cali!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rasogu

Seria bueno que alguien se anime a hacer un ranking de este año, pero eso si que vaya en sticky.


----------



## oneconstructs_2014

YA CREEN UN THREAD DE RANKING 2011 YA QUE EN CIUDADES COMO HUANCAYO, TRUJILLO, AREQUIPA, ESTAN LEVANTANDO BUENOS EDIFICIOSY CON BUENA ALTURA, YO NO PUEDO YA QUE ESTOY EN LA MIRA DEL FORO(YA ME BORRARON 2 CUENTAS)


----------



## MIKE_USA2004

ME AUNO A LOS DEMAS FORISTAS; POR FAVOR HAY QUE CERRAR ESTE THREAD Y SE CREE OTRO DEL 2011; HAY NUEVAS EDIFICACIONES EN PROVINCIAS...CIERREN ESTO!!! Y CREEN LA DEL 2011!!!


----------



## rafo18

Para mostrar nuestros edificios "provincianos" :lol:


----------



## Mr. Dux

Abran otro pues


----------



## oneconstructs_2014

Ya pasaron muchos años desde que este tema, hagan otro del 2014, asi vemos cuanto se han desarrollado nuestras ciudades en cuestión de edificios.


----------

